# QLD: 3 minutes, 3 casts, 3 spotty macs



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Some pics 800 pixels wide. Please adjust browser window if necessary

Jaro, my sole yakking companion today, was already present when I arrived at the carpark at 0417hrs -- on perhaps the longest southern hemisphere daylight day of 2009. I took a quick stroll down to the beach to find a small wave breaking at the exit but nothing that would challenge the average competent kayak fisher. The air was still and heavy with the promise of rain, the sky overcast and out in the murk to the north, the starboard nav lights of power boats heading NE from the river mouth indicated a fair squadron of fishing boats would be out there today. Understandable, really, for a calm Sunday in the mackerel season.









_0437hrs. Afloat and waiting in the holding area at the end of the groyne for this wave to pass. (pic from chest cam movie)_

Exit was easy, as Jaro had already demonstrated in the half light. Jaro kindly waited for me to get organised and we paddled off together, trolling, inside the shark net -- our mission today was to find and fix the elusive mackerel.

Barely had our lures started swimming when bang! --- Jaro was hooked up. Thinking there was a possible photo opportunity here I reeled in my hardly wet lure and paddled over to find Jaro battling a small whaler shark of less than a metre which had nailed his prime mackerel lure.









_0459hrs. Jaro boats the shark prior to releasing it -- after all this is a mackerel day! (pic from chest cam movie)_

Off we went again, following the shore and at least 300 metres out. We travelled inside the second shark net also where I noticed some interesting surface swirls which were caused by fairly large fish, species unknown. Our lures swam on, undisturbed. Just past the Boiling Pot Jaro suggested we head for Jew Shoal, some 1.9km straight out to sea. So far we had seen no bird activity and very little bait action, so what did we have to lose, and the weather was perfect. So, turn for Jew Shoal we did.

The trio of floated and anchored shark hooks north of Boiling Pot were negotiated without action and though we had a clear view of the horizon ahead, very few birds were evident. Jew Shoal was quiet too, except that a power boat fast trolling with a hard body lure took a strike when passing quite close to me. As I trolled on I was close enough to ask the lone long haired, male crewman whether he had hooked a Spaniard. While still fighting it, he confirmed that it was and estimated its weight at 8kg. He didn't get a chance to test his estimate as shortly afterward the fish self-released.

A couple of large splashes caught my attention so I paddled over to the spot where these had occurred, found nothing, so paddled to the westward edge of Jew Shoal trolling all the way. I'd already concluded that a paddle over to Little Halls Reef (some 3km away, to the WSW) might be worthwhile, particularly as Jaro hadn't gone there yesterday. So very soon I suggested this by radio to Jaro, who agreed.

This short journey was taken in superb conditions, the rising sun behind us and the swell with us and a tiny westerly breeze to freshen us, especially when the swells lifted us to their maximum height out of the shelter of the troughs. Jaro, who had been some 500m behind me when we left Jew Shoal caught up to me when we were about 1km short of our target reef on which we could see a couple of power boats hanging around. We paddled the remaining distance together, chatting about the beauty and the majesty of our situation. Still no fish were apparent, although here there was at least some bird action, with several terns hoping to find their breakfast hereabouts. We trolled past a couple of huge rays, the tips of their "wings" protruding above the surface as they cruised along, unperturbed by our proximity.

Then suddenly, as if from nowhere, a flock of terns could be seen wheeling and diving, right ahead of us about 200 metres away. The best indicator, for me, however was that there were isolated but frequent splashes and swirls right where the terns were active. This could only mean decent sized predators, not the tiny bonito and mac tuna which had been so prominent in the last week. I continued to troll but had my second rig already set up with a "slug", a shiny metal lure, which had already survived the mayhem of last season's pelagic action, proudly wore the badge of honour of a bit of rust, and now was on its third and, as it turned out, last, set of hooks.









_0640hrs. The lure is on its way. Note the terns fluttering above the action. (pic from chest cam movie)_

As soon as I was within range I fired off a long cast toward the splashing. The lure hit the water and immediately I started the retrieve, cranking furiously to give the lure the best chance to emulate a fleeing bait fish. It took only a few turns of the reel handle and the lure was engulfed in a large swirl and splash. Now came the first run and I knew immediately that this was probably one of the local mackerel species. The line was protected from the mackerel's scissor-like teeth by a wire trace about 20cm long, terminating at a tiny swivel but even so after only about 5 seconds of contact I felt another bump and the line went slack. Almost certainly the line had been cut by another mackerel. This was another strong indicator that these fish were mackerel and not tuna.

Swearing gently but keeping my cool I yelled out to Jaro close by warning him that these were mackerel as I reached into my tackle reserves and pulled out a spare "slug" already wired up. By now Jaro was positioning himself for a cast. I was tying the knot when Jaro yelled out that he was hooked up. More swearing from me. But now I was ready and the mackerel were still belting the baitfish nearby and I was still in a good casting position. Jaro drifted nearby, his rod bent sweetly. Out went my second cast. Immediate hookup!

I savoured this action. This is one of my favourite ways of fishing -- casting to fish which are visible on the surface and goading them into taking the offering. This fish really made the reel howl but before long I had the upper hand. Shortly I could see that a spotted mackerel, "spotty" to us had taken my lure. Before long my first spotty of the season was in the yak.


















_Approx 0640hrs. Jaro (top pic) and I each boat a spotty from the same feeding frenzy._

By the time I'd taken pics, secured and stowed the fish and tidied up it was about 0715 and I was ready for another bout, should the opportunity be offered. It was, and soon.

Jaro and I just hung around waiting for it all to happen again. It seems that the predators decimate and scatter the baitfish after which they have to find another school, bottle it up so to speak and launch an attack. it didn't take long and the blow up happened nearby. We paddled gently and not frantically toward the action, separated from each other by about 50 metres and approaching our quarry like Zulus in their famed "bull's horns" tactic. We cast simultaneously and hooked up simultaneously. My movie camera was running in chest cam mode and recorded well what happened from my viewpoint. We'll find out what happened to Jaro shortly, but he was yelling something in the background. It could have been "It's a biggie!"

My offer having been accepted by the first customer to come along, I played the fish out and could see it quite clearly under the yak, about 3 metres down -- a nice spotty. The hook then dislodged. Bugger! I retrieved the line and immediately cast again. Hookup! This time the fish spat the hook within 5 seconds (how they do that is beyond me). Retrieving my line I cast again. Hookup! This time the hook held and after a very spirited fight my second spotty for the season was yakked.









_0723hrs. My spotty number 2._

*Video:* 3 minutes, 3 casts, 3 spotty macs (hooked)





While I was engaged in photographing this fish, Jaro paddled over, a look of exultation betraying that he had something important to tell me. "Look what I've got." he said as he held up a beautiful, still quivering Spanish mackerel. OK, that trumped my spotty so I immediately changed priorities and shifted the spotty's photography appointment to number two on the list, behind Jaro's Spaniard.









_0730hrs. That's a nice fish to pull out of a freeding frenzy using a cast lure on relatively light line. Jaro's third and best Spaniard of the season._









_0735hrs. Jaro suggested that he take a photo, with my camera, of me with my spotty. I agreed. That's his toe in the bottom of the pic, his leg being used to hold the two yaks together for the photo._

As revealed by GPS we were drifting on a slow current toward the NW so were gradually getting further away from home. No problem on such a beautiful paddling day but I suggested after another half hour or so during which the spotties failed to put in another appearance, that we start moseying off toward Middle Groyne, some 3.7km away.

The paddle to our launch/landing point was uneventful and easy and before long we were there, tidying up ready to make sure that, if we were rolled on the way in, no damage could be done.

I hit the beach first, right way up this time and immediately spotted a possible beach chick who would almost certainly agree to pose with one or more of our fish. Jaro powered in and I grabbed his Spaniard from his fish box and showed it to the prospect. Madame (she was French, and spoke little English) immediately agreed (Oui!). Yes, I do have a certain way with French ladies, as I've found over the years.









_0903hrs. Madame, on her first (unforgettable) visit to Australia, with Jaro's Spaniard. _

Then we put the fish on the mat.









_Jaro's fish. Spaniard went 93cm and 4.5kg._









_Jaro with his best Spaniard ever. So far._









_My two spotties. Very happy with these, I was._

Thanks for reading AKFFers. Tight lines and a Merry Christmas


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

What a bloody great report  I couldnt read it quick enough. There are some great fish there and as usual very impressed with the bikini wearing models you boys seem to have in abundance up there :lol: Doing a great job for international relations i think. Hopefully she will tell all her french friends and theyll all come over wanting to hold a yakkas fish 8)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Another good report thanks Kev.

What size slugs are you chucking at the mackeral? Do they single out a single size of baitfish and corresponding slug in the Noosa area like they do when they hit Moreton bay?

Kev


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Kev,

Another great report. Not half jealous of the fishing you're getting up there. I'm yet to land a mackeral off the yak. Well done!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good spotty  - nicer spaniard  - nicest french :shock: !


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> Another good report thanks Kev. What size slugs are you chucking at the mackeral? Do they single out a single size of baitfish and corresponding slug in the Noosa area like they do when they hit Moreton bay? Kev


G'day Kev

*In my experience* they don't discriminate here. As long as the slug is moving really fast and is placed in the correct place they'll hit it. Today I personally hooked up on three different colours and Jaro was almost certainly using a fourth.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Words fail me Sunshine coast has all the fun.
regards
Ant


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

And this is why the man is a legend of AKFF. Another great trip boys.


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Great report and great results Kev.

Spotties, Spaniards and a Frenchie to top it all off... Sensational stuff!

Hoping to emulate your feats soon...

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't know what you promise the ladies Kev but you're never short of a world class photo opportunity ;-)


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2009)

great stuff guys what a great read and even better fishing by the sounds of it.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Kev.... you've done it again.
Not only a great fishing session, but beautifully related for our benefit as always.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

That was a good outing well done


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Great work again Kev and Jaro

You are definately a Legend of AKFF


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Kev and Jaro. You boys certainly know how to pull the chicks too!!! :lol:


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Great report Kev, thanks for putting in the effort to share it with all of us. Really loved the video.

Never fails to impress me how you Noosa Yakkers manage to coax some lovely lady to stand for a photo with your prize. Almost as funny as those pig shooting magazines with a bikini clad "lady" standing over a carcass in the middle of the bush. I daresay your photos are a lot classier 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

lovely work gents...


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Bloody Hell Kev. mon-ami


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Excellent captures all round !!!!


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Great fish, great videos, great report. I always click on your posts first - they are an object lesson in how to write an interesting trip report, and watching the videos always gives me ideas about how to improve my own fishing. And the quality of fishing you get into almost makes me wish I called Queensland home.

Cheers,


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That's really cool fishing. I like the new trend in getting local ladies to hold your fish!

Any chance you have pix of the flesh if these two for comparison? Real nice fresh specimens *smack, smack*! I'd love to see the difference inside.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Excellent video and fish mate. Sounds like an exciting day. Im hoping I'll be able to find some of this action when I head to Moreton next week


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Zed said:


> That's really cool fishing. I like the new trend in getting local ladies to hold your fish!
> 
> Any chance you have pix of the flesh if these two for comparison? Real nice fresh specimens *smack, smack*! I'd love to see the difference inside.


G'day Zed

That's an unusual request and I'll try to fill it (fillet?) over the next few trips. In the meantime, here's a little more info...

_Scomberomorus munroi_ -- Spotted mackerel (the smaller of the two in the pic)

_Scomberomorus commerson_ -- Spanish mackerel

So you can see they're closely related. The flesh of both is white and delicious. The bone structure is very light and both fish are easily filleted, yielding a huge percentage of their weight as bone-free steaks with little effort with the knife. As the fish are practically devoid of scales, I usually leave the skin on and prepare the fish for the table as boneless steaks which I baste with sesame oil and cook ~3-4 min per side (skin side first) on the BBQ, turning only once. Served immediately, this is superb food, especially when accompanied by a chilled sauvignon blanc 8) .

The fillets freeze well, but, as usual, fresh is better.

I'll take some pics next time I take the knife to one and post them for you. Do you catch them at all in US waters?

Kev


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Kev. Now you've got a little incentive (don't say pressure) to pick up both at once again.

We don't have any relatives here, in CA (except for green mackerel (slimeys) and bonito). Down S in Baja Mex, you start to pick up these once you pass the tropic of Cancer. They're called Sierra Mackerel here (Scomberomorus sierra), and the spots are usu a deep yellow to blood orange.


----------



## outbackjoe (May 2, 2009)

Great catch, 
Im going to have to make my way up there one weekend for a fish.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

dont complain sushiner when truck loads of victorian move to qld with reports like that. fantastic stuff mate and the fish babe pics you guys have done it again, now time to google interstate removals.......


----------



## FishFeeder (Jul 22, 2008)

A very entertaining and informative report with a great deal of trouble taken to present it, thank you much appreciated.


----------



## FishFeeder (Jul 22, 2008)

If you don't mind, what sort of camera do you use, great results!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

FishFeeder said:


> If you don't mind, what sort of camera do you use, great results!


Not at all, FF. I use a Pentax Optio W60 for movie and many stills. The movie is shot from a home-made chest cam setup in which the camera is secured on my PFD.

The important thing with still photos is to get close to your subject. If the subject isn't taking up most of the viewfinder you're not close enough.

Kev


----------



## FishFeeder (Jul 22, 2008)

sunshiner said:


> FishFeeder said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't mind, what sort of camera do you use, great results!
> ...


Ah nice choice, I like Pentax gear, I have a Pentax K20 but probably wouldn't put it on a chest harness! May have to look at a camera like yours soon as I am picking up a pair of OK Scupper Pros in about a week and am looking forward to doing some fishing from them in the Townsville area.

Thanks for taking the trouble to pass on the camera info and tips.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

sunshiner said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > That's really cool fishing. I like the new trend in getting local ladies to hold your fish!
> ...


Hi Zed

Here's a dissected spotted mackerel which I caught yesterday and some of which will be eaten tonight. The spotted mackerel and the Spanish mackerel have very similar anatomies and flesh.









_The whole fish in bits_









_The two pieces (skin has been left on) for the BBQ tonight for my wife and me. I'll simply coat them in sesame oil and BBQ on the grill for a couple of minutes each side, skin side first. I'm the cook, also, on Thursday nights._

Regards

Kev


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Just watch your video it was great, thanks.

I've just got a Lumix MDC-FT1 so your idea of chest cam could be just the go.

Could you give me details of you rod setup:
Reel
Rod rating or brand and model 
Line used and rating
Leader
lure.
Kind regards,

Phantom(Eric)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ohhh, momma, that looks good.

Cheers,

Z


----------



## Snackman (Dec 22, 2009)

Great report mate and awesome pic's, my mouth was watering looking at the fillets about to go on the BBQ!!

Top stuff!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

phantom said:


> Just watch your video it was great, thanks. I've just got a Lumix MDC-FT1 so your idea of chest cam could be just the go. Could you give me details of you rod setup:
> Reel
> Rod rating or brand and model
> Line used and rating
> ...


G'day Eric

Shimano Sienna 4000 with a Slade spool (because I've got some worn out Slades whose spools and line are still good)
Shimano Signature RH3752S 7.5 feet (a little less since I snapped a couple of inches of the tip off a while back), 10-20lb line, Weight: 0.5 to 1 ounce. (Rod cost me $25 second hand about three years back.)
Line: monofilament, Platypus Classic, 6kg
Leader: never use one
Trace: single strand stainless game wire about 15cm long (make it up myself)
Lure: Any old slug, any colour (in this case, white, but colour's not a factor, IMHO), with good hooks and bullet-like casting characteristics

The main factors in hooking these fish are:
(1) ability to cast at very short notice
(2) ability to cast accurately and 30-40m
(3) ability to start the retrieve as soon as the lure hits the water 
(4) ability to retrieve at high speed
(5) strong and sharp hooks

Hope you find the above useful...


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Kev,

Thanks for the tips, it always amazes me the simpler the gear the better. I bought an overhead reel but can hardly throw the thing, it keeps tangling(overrun). I need to go back the the spinning reel, less problems more fishing.
Thanks Eric


----------

